# tricks



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

just got a new electrostatic sprayer to paint duct work with.does anyone know any tricks of the trade when using one of these.


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Never used one myself but it sounds fun. Which one did you get?


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

Don't blow yourself up!

Sorry... only trick I know.. .


----------



## nextlevelpaintco. (Jun 21, 2007)

It is a second hand machine the pump is hard to make out graco I believe it's coverd in over spray but the entire pump is stainless steel looks like a small version of a bulldog.the gun is like new graco pro sx2 I have'nt got to use it yet but iv'e been testing it on pipe it's doing what its suposed to do.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

nextlevelpaintco. said:


> just got a new electrostatic sprayer to paint duct work with.does anyone know any tricks of the trade when using one of these.


Yes but you can only do it once








...sorry, old joke


----------

